# You've got to be kidding me



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I just went to the GW site and looked around at some things and saw that Codecies and Armybooks are now $55.

Fifty Five goddamn dollars.


Is this for real? I've been out for a while...are they serious?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Yes, they decided to put up all there prices cause they make a very small profit.


----------



## Samules (Oct 13, 2010)

If your in Australia, yeah you get massive BS for no reason we can see.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

aboytervigon said:


> Yes, they decided to put up all there prices cause they make a very small profit.


they make a small profit because nobody pays $55, $33 or £20 for a book
:suicide:


----------



## foleyness (Aug 9, 2011)

i'm showing $33 in the us, are you sure you have it set to the correct region?


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Pretty sure that's only in the Australia/New Zealand area of the world mate


----------



## cragnes417 (Jul 22, 2010)

same here on the $33 dollar of us


----------



## Woodzee316 (Sep 11, 2010)

yep here in australia we get slugged like that that is why i get all mine from the any other country except my own. example my local GW sells boxed set of killa kanz (3) for $74 au and $48 for 10 ork boyz. 

so yeah i think you were on the Oz site


----------



## Nave Senrag (Jul 8, 2010)

Really? When I started with 4th ed guard, the codices were $18-20. It's incredible how much they've raised prices. I should have bought more troopers when they were 35 bucks for 20 guys instead of 29 bucks for 10 guys.


----------



## hamzorz (Jul 18, 2011)

The internets these days make avoiding these price hickups quite easy.


----------



## Weapon (Mar 5, 2009)

Fucking recession, m'irite?

But yeah, condolences to Australia.


----------



## lemage (Jul 21, 2011)

For once i feel sorry for Australian's

The price rises piss me off becuase when i first did the hobby , i did it for about 4 years, codexs were always £12. i left the hobby for two years, there now £20 and everythings gone up, its irrating . they've completely commercialised in two years


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin (Aug 2, 2011)

Yeah 55 is right its got to do with our import tax but is still op


----------



## sybarite (Aug 10, 2009)

ThoseKrazyKasrkin said:


> Yeah 55 is right its got to do with our import tax but is still op


nah its been proven its not that, as you will find its no where near that much also due to the fact there are way's to avoid import tax. (like keep each shipment under $1000 dollars)

even if the import tax was set to something really high like %10 they still need to explain the %70 mark up.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

The seventy percent markup is because salaries are so much higher in Australia; they have to pay people to run their Brick and Mortar outlets, and even giving them minimum wage means that GW staff earn a good amount compared their overseas counterparts.


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

I really think that if GW made Codices accessible on their site instead of making paper copies I think model sales would increase. People would look into more armies and be tempted to try more armies not to mention they would save a boat load of money in printing costs.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

GW can charge whatever they want, for the same reason gas companies can charge whatever they want- Because we, as nerds, cannot live without it. We can complain, but GW is like our pimp, he can charge ridiculous prices, but he gives us the drugs that make us feel so good.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Iron Angel said:


> GW can charge whatever they want, for the same reason gas companies can charge whatever they want- Because we, as nerds, cannot live without it. We can complain, but GW is like our pimp, he can charge ridiculous prices, but he gives us the drugs that make us feel so good.


but the GW pimp doesn't seem to realise other pimps sell better stuff, more stuff and cheaper stuff


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> but the GW pimp doesn't seem to realise other pimps sell better stuff, more stuff and cheaper stuff


you seem very anti GW for someone whos only recently joined a GW heavy forum?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

WTF??? the Old soft covers are 40 bucks canadian now and the new ones are 50!!!!!! SCREW THAT!


----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

lol PDF's anybody?

One person buy it, Scan the pages, and then return the codex for models. Problem solved


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Which won't help the situation in any way other than negatively. Lower sales will equal higher prices, specially if it is obvious (which it quickly will be) what's happening. Besides, 5 or so years ago, when I was first getting in to the Hobby, the old WHFB Chaos Army Book cost ~AUD$49. Inflation is inflation, which is why Economics is known as the 'dismal science'.

GFP


----------



## foleyness (Aug 9, 2011)

i've seen a lot of threads in this vein and i'd like to apologize to all you australians. you've got a beautiful country but it seems like you guys get screwed by all of the others.


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

I loved that Paul Hogan movie, Crocadile Dundee. Whoot!! You call that a knife?

I'd say, buy the rulebook, buy your codex, and borrow everything else.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> you seem very anti GW for someone whos only recently joined a GW heavy forum?


anti GW yes, not anti 40k, anti warhammer, anti specialist games etc etc, I didn't realise to be on this Forum you had to be an unwavering loyal fan to a poorly done company who ruin there own games and alienate there fanbase.

I've enjoyed there games for years, sure the prices have driven me away, and the way they sculpt things these days leaves me in a daze as to why, but thats the companies fault, not the games, I still enjoy the memories of when I enjoyed the game, I still enjoy discussing the game, and still enjoy reading the older or well written fluff.

if I have to worship the ground GW walks on to be a part of a community maybe its not me who has the issues.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

James Tiberius said:


> anti GW yes, not anti 40k, anti warhammer, anti specialist games etc etc, I didn't realise to be on this Forum you had to be an unwavering loyal fan to a poorly done company who ruin there own games and alienate there fanbase.
> I've enjoyed there games for years, sure the prices have driven me away, and the way they sculpt things these days leaves me in a daze as to why, but thats the companies fault, not the games, I still enjoy the memories of when I enjoyed the game, I still enjoy discussing the game, and still enjoy reading the older or well written fluff.
> 
> if I have to worship the ground GW walks on to be a part of a community maybe its not me who has the issues.


ahh i see, well i look forward to your positive and constructive post about the aspects of the hobby you enjoy in the near future


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> ahh i see, well i look forward to your positive and constructive post about the aspects of the hobby you enjoy in the near future


HA!! B&K make a funny! opcorn:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

James Tiberius said:


> anti GW yes, not anti 40k, anti warhammer, anti specialist games etc etc, I didn't realise to be on this Forum you had to be an unwavering loyal fan to a poorly done company who ruin there own games and alienate there fanbase.
> 
> I've enjoyed there games for years, sure the prices have driven me away, and the way they sculpt things these days leaves me in a daze as to why, but thats the companies fault, not the games, I still enjoy the memories of when I enjoyed the game, I still enjoy discussing the game, and still enjoy reading the older or well written fluff.
> 
> if I have to worship the ground GW walks on to be a part of a community maybe its not me who has the issues.


well i think YOU are the one with the isue I dont see anyone worshipping the ground GWs on i do see someone spewing around his mega grudge against GW. because thats how you come over.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> but the GW pimp doesn't seem to realise other pimps sell better stuff, more stuff and cheaper stuff


Totally have to disagree on that one.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Haskanael said:


> well i think YOU are the one with the isue I dont see anyone worshipping the ground GWs on i do see someone spewing around his mega grudge against GW. because thats how you come over.


if thats how you wish to interpret what I say be my guest, though obviously you didn't read what I said and just made up in your head what you think I said...seems to be quite common after only a few days being a member


Doelago said:


> Totally have to disagree on that one.


perhaps you should check out warlord games, victrix, perry iniatures, infinity, malifeux, front rank, hasslefree, SOME of wargames factory, artizan, spartan games and probably allot more, but I can't recall all of them off the top of my head:laugh:


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## Chaosftw (Oct 20, 2008)

@ DeathKlokk: LMAO awesome!


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

I read these threads just to see what meme Deathklokk uses this time. :laugh: 

Seriously though, to the Australian sympathisers, just forget it. Our money`s worth more than yours now, that`s why. As far as percentage of pay to cost goes, we`re pretty much spending the same.


----------



## Moonschwine (Jun 13, 2011)

> perhaps you should check out warlord games, victrix, perry iniatures, infinity, malifeux, front rank, hasslefree, SOME of wargames factory, artizan, spartan games and probably allot more, but I can't recall all of them off the top of my head


Thing is, although these games are good, GW is the go-to wargame of choice for many new and existing players - hell I still play Babylon 5 Call to Arms - but about 90% of my local clubs are GW players no matter how often I try get them into other systems. I do agree with you, don't worship GW for the sake of worshipping it, but it's rather hard to go against the flow; if this was some sort of intense ideological struggle I'd care, but it's not, it's a hobby.

To even go to GW's biggest competitors in my old local club; Warmachine and Magic the Gathering, there's maybe two or three people I know who swear blindly by the Warmachine system and refuse to play GW and Magic is a totally different game to begin with, but regardless of how good a system any alternative wargame system is, when you have to choose between 20+ opponents each with almost radically different armies, tactics and compositions or the same 3 small forces over and over I much prefer the former to the latter.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> perhaps you should check out warlord games, victrix, perry iniatures, infinity, malifeux, front rank, hasslefree, SOME of wargames factory, artizan, spartan games and probably allot more, but I can't recall all of them off the top of my head:laugh:


There your mistaken. Fact is that none of those companies make models of the quality at which GW does at the same scale.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Doelago said:


> There your mistaken. Fact is that none of those companies make models of the quality at which GW does at the same scale.


well no your correct, in the case of victrix there infantry are superior, and warlords tanks are superior, as are the prices for both.

and not there not the same scale, there 28mm, not anything from 25-40mm

and Malifeux models, my god, Lady Justice is a piece of art not just ,a simple model, and the ships from spartan games are just gorgeous and you get so damn much as well at an amazing quality, and Infinity jesus, I have never had so much pleasure building and painting a model as I have with them, simple things like not even 1 mold line, beautiful, perry miniatures...well is the perry twins duuh.

and rules quality, warlord black powder and hail caeser is done by the legend himself Rick Priestley, I don't need to say much more than that

if you haven't experienced any other companies models other than GW's doelago then don't even bother commenting on if they are better, I'm afraid reality is GW make perfectly fine but only pretty average gaming pieces, but allot of companies out there now do allot better than them, even if they don't shift as much

I mean just look at a comparrison
Victrix








warlord tiger








Malifeux lady justice








space marine








ok not the most flattering pic for a marine, but you get the point

I'm not saying the models aren't good for wargaming, its just when you compare what they make to what other companies can accomplish in a shed, you cannot sit there and claim GW consistently do better, yes GW make some amazing models, but thos victrix models are ALL that quality, warlord tanks are ALL that quality, lady Justice will always be that quality along with the rest of the range, and the most common army in the 40k world space marines will always be nothing more than meh


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh Jesus fuck... 



James Tiberius said:


> and not there not the same scale, there 28mm, not anything from 25-40mm


Apologize my shit wording, I meant fucking global scale. 



James Tiberius said:


> and Malifeux models, my god, Lady Justice is a piece of art not just ,a simple model,


Yes, one individual model CAN look better in general, but then again, how many copies of this model (which I cannot find by a simple fucking internet search) have been made compared to say fucking Yarrick?



James Tiberius said:


> and the ships from spartan games are just gorgeous and you get so damn much as well at an amazing quality,


Like this awful piece of shit? 












James Tiberius said:


> and Infinity jesus, I have never had so much pleasure building and painting a model as I have with them, simple things like not even 1 mold line, beautiful


We can discus this mold line matter. 



James Tiberius said:


> and rules quality, warlord black powder and hail caeser is done by the legend himself Rick Priestley, I don't need to say much more than that


Ouh, yes, please enlighten me. And how is this even part of the matter I was talking about regarding quality and quantity? *shrugs*



James Tiberius said:


> if you haven't experienced any other companies models other than GW's doelago then don't even bother commenting on if they are better, I'm afraid reality is GW make perfectly fine but only pretty average gaming pieces, but allot of companies out there now do allot better than them, even if they don't shift as much


Ouh jesus fucking christ. Yes, some companies do better quality, but fucking christ.










Yea, I know fucking tits make everything better if what I have heard is true, but what the fuck does it matter if you only have made a 100 copies of the fuck?

Edit: The pics you added? That tank looks god damn awful even compared to a Leman Russ.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

ALSO 

Tentacle rape monster wtf? that is possitively the sickest thing i've seen and i realy doubt the sannity of the designer and the sculpter.


----------



## James Tiberius (Sep 1, 2011)

Doelago said:


> Yes, one individual model CAN look better in general, but then again, how many copies of this model (which I cannot find by a simple fucking internet search) have been made compared to say fucking Yarrick?


so we are judging quality by quantity now?, you must be stalin


Doelago said:


> Like this awful piece of shit?


what awful piece of shit?...oh you mean that beautifully molded french anti-grav battleship that comes molded practically perfectly with more detail on such a small area than any miniature seen and that you have most likely never even seen or handled in person and only label it as shit because the company who makes it was mentioned as being in some way better in quality than GW? 


Doelago said:


> We can discus this mold line matter.


lets do so
infinity models = not a single mold line
games workshop cadians = HOLY F'ING CHRIST, you can make a whole new box set outta this shit


Doelago said:


> Ouh jesus fucking christ. Yes, some companies do better quality, but fucking christ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have lost me now


Doelago said:


> Edit: The pics you added? That tank looks god damn awful even compared to a Leman Russ.


now thats strange, cus I went through your posts earlier to see what type of fan you are (complete GW fanboynutjob was the conclusion I came to) and when tanks from this company were posted before by someone you were singing there praises, yet suddenly because GW has been challenged your tune changes to the complete opposite....hypocrite much?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

James Tiberius said:


> so we are judging quality by quantity now?, you must be stalin


I could well be my dear Mr.Troll. 



James Tiberius said:


> what awful piece of shit?...oh you mean that beautifully molded french anti-grav battleship that comes molded practically perfectly with more detail on such a small area than any miniature seen and that you have most likely never even seen or handled in person and only label it as shit because the company who makes it was mentioned as being in some way better in quality than GW?


Its god awful. Nothing changes that fact. 

l


James Tiberius said:


> ets do so
> infinity models = not a single mold line
> games workshop cadians = HOLY F'ING CHRIST, you can make a whole new box set outta this shit


:laugh: :rofl: 



James Tiberius said:


> you have lost me now


See what I did there? I successfully trolled a troll? 



James Tiberius said:


> now thats strange, cus I went through your posts earlier to see what type of fan you are (complete GW fanboynutjob was the conclusion I came to) and when tanks from this company were posted before by someone you were singing there praises, yet suddenly because GW has been challenged your tune changes to the complete opposite....hypocrite much?


Ouh, reaaaally? Please, link me to this post where I sang them praise?


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Really, guys, can you just start making out and get it over with?

No?


----------

